# dwarf gourami iridovirus?



## Violie (Feb 27, 2010)

This is Kip and I've had him for less than a week. I'm pretty sure he has the dwarf gourami virus.

I understand that is not curable and I was wondering what would be the best way to euthanize him- I was thinking the blunt method would be easiest.
But should I wait and see or is this for-sure the incurable virus?

Also, I realize is highly contagious. He has no other tank mates, but I was going to get some pygmy cories this weekend. Does this disease affect cories?

Do I have to tear down my whole tank? (He was the first fish in the tank, my plants were finally starting to grow in )

If I find a breeder and decide to get another dwarf gourami, how long should I wait before introducing him to the tank- if I don't tear it down.
Would I have to tear it down if I ever decide to get a dwarf gourami again?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Violie said:


> This is Kip and I've had him for less than a week. I'm pretty sure he has the dwarf gourami virus.
> 
> I understand that is not curable and I was wondering what would be the best way to euthanize him- I was thinking the blunt method would be easiest.
> But should I wait and see or is this for-sure the incurable virus?
> ...


Blunt shot to the head. A very fast trip through the air head first into a wall or the floor works best.

No, and no. Keep an eye on your tank. It should be ok. If you get another DG, quarantine if a few weeks first.


----------



## Violie (Feb 27, 2010)

So when I get another DG, I won't need to worry about disinfecting my tank? The virus will die with this one? Just double checking and thank you for the advice. I want to put him down before he gets worse.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Blunt shot to the head. A very fast trip through the air head first into a wall or the floor works best.


Wow 

I prefer using Clove oil then vodka

good luck. Sorry for you fish


----------



## Violie (Feb 27, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Wow
> 
> I prefer using Clove oil then vodka
> 
> good luck. Sorry for you fish


If I had clove oil or was old enough to buy vodka, I would, but as it is the fish is suffering and I just want it to be over with. I'll ask my mom to do it when she gets home.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Violie said:


> If I had clove oil or was old enough to buy vodka, I would, but as it is the fish is suffering and I just want it to be over with. I'll ask my mom to do it when she gets home.


You can get Clove oil at the drug store and probably use rubbing alcohol ?

clove oil puts them to sleep Alcohol kills them


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

That's true you can use clove oil. 

I'm uh... a little de-sensitized due to thousands of rats I've fed to snakes growing up. Sorry.


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

I think the most instant method would be decapitation. It seems cruel, but I can't imagine it being painful or lasting very long.
I had to do it to a molly, once. I thought it would be really hard, but it IS euthanaesia. It's for it's own good.
And clove oil DOES work, but I've heard that Labyrinth Fish aren't affected, as they breathe air when it is introduced to the water. It's been documented happening to bettas.


----------



## Violie (Feb 27, 2010)

This may sound like a lot of mumbo-jumbo BS, but my mom took a reiki course and is going for her level 2 soon. While the disease may not be curable, I'm going to keep sending good vibes towards the little guy and mom is going to give him a reiki treatment tomorrow if he's still alive. Reiki works on all life forms and just tonight she said she could feel a lot of energy from the tank. Maybe there will be a miracle. And if not, we tried.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

Buddy that sounds like a great plan to me and i don't even know what reiki is..i always think there is hope no matter what and there is no way that killing a creature is for it's own good maybe for our good so we don't have to watch it all the while imagining the suffering that it is going through...i for one don't want to be shot in the head if i break my leg soo badly that the bone is jutting out...please no matter how much pain i am in do not shot me for my own good...pleeeasse...lol. Do that Reiki stuff, if anything you can say you tried everything.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Abner said:


> Buddy that sounds like a great plan to me and i don't even know what reiki is..


ROFL'd hard.

I agree if you think you can fix it - try- but move that fish to another tank, no matter what. Contagious= bad


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Violie said:


> If I had clove oil or was old enough to buy vodka, I would, but as it is the fish is suffering and I just want it to be over with. I'll ask my mom to do it when she gets home.


I'm not sure on this one but I've heard of a small hot fire (charcoal BBQ or stack some bricks up to make a fire in there) then throw the fish in and it'll expire quickly.

Another method I've heard is putting it in the freezer. Now this method I've read before gets the fish to just sleep and thus dies peacefully I've been told and have read ranomly on different forums. I can't remember the forums but I don't think it was GTAA here but some USA site ones.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Blunt shot to the head. A very fast trip through the air head first into a wall or the floor works best.
> 
> No, and no. Keep an eye on your tank. It should be ok. If you get another DG, quarantine if a few weeks first.


Trebashe! (however you spell it) Get some mechanical kids together to build a small catapult.


----------



## Violie (Feb 27, 2010)

I woke up this morning to find him passed away, 'sleeping' in the guppy grass. I'm very happy I didn't have to put him down and that he found a peaceful place to lay where he could get air from the surface if he needed it.

Thanks for everyone's support and help. I am glad I tried everything and kept hope.

For the short time I had him he had never been a shy fish, always eating, always zipping around the tank.

Anyways, he was the only fish in the 10g, was going to get him some pygmy cories this weekend. As the 'dwarf gourami disease' only affects dwarfs gouramis (and some cousins) and is considered a virus more than a bacteria, parasite or usual fungus, in theory it won't survive without a host.

I would love to find a dwarf gourami breeder to buy another healthy fish, however I can't seem to find information on how long the virus can, if it can at all, live in the water column. I've read that it needs a nucleus to live in, and I wonder if live plants can carry it.

I don't think I need to take down the tank and sanitize everything.

I'm probably going to stick to just homing some cories in the tank for now. I just wish I could find more info on the virus itself. If anyone knows anything, please let me know!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

*Aquaneko>I'm not sure on this one but I've heard of a small hot fire (charcoal BBQ or stack some bricks up to make a fire in there) then throw the fish in and it'll expire quickly.
*
Ya burn it to death. That's not even remotely cruel or retarded.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, Violie. 
I am sure you gave him a nice pleasant life but unfortunately these things happen.


----------

